# Female cyclist dies in Manchester..



## potsy (3 Aug 2013)

horrible to see 

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...er-collision-car-5582392#.Uf0wvUrcFPo.twitter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2013)

RIP


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Aug 2013)

RIP.


----------



## danielstucke (3 Aug 2013)

Horrible roundabout to ride, try to avoid it wherever poss


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Aug 2013)

Horrible news - RIP


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Aug 2013)

Oh, thats just a minutes walk from where I live, its fast and dangerous for cyclist that roundabout, Id recommend using the subway if your the not so competent cyclist, you also need some speed going round it, I wouldnt recommend taking your time round that one

So sad


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2013)

Sad to read, poor lady, RIP.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2013)

Not a roundabout I would use. RIP


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Aug 2013)

RIP, agree with the other locals, its not a good place to be on a bike, the lanes aren't great in cycling terms anywhere round that bit and drivers are usually into motorway mode by there speeding up and not expecting bikes.

Can't think I've seen anyone on a bike there when driving and wouldn't be there on mine.


----------



## Mallory (4 Aug 2013)

RIP


----------



## glenn forger (4 Aug 2013)

http://madcyclelanesofmanchester.blogspot.co.uk/

Sorry for such a horrible picture but that doesn't look at all like a low speed impact.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://madcyclelanesofmanchester.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> Sorry for such a horrible picture but that doesn't look at all like a low speed impact.


Not at all a slight bump - what's the speed limit there, do any of you locals know?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2013)

Condolences to family and friends RIP


----------



## User16625 (4 Aug 2013)

Im really fed up of these idiots. I come across something reckless or idiotic practically every ride and its seriously doing my head in. My last ride involved some sod walking out in front of me, forcing me to ride far out into the road to avoid a collision. Most of the time its car drivers, particularly at roundabouts which I avoid when ever possible. In my experience mountain biking is much safer and virtually no chance of conflict.

My condolences to the family and I hope the driver gets banged up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> For what it's worth I'm not comfortable with these "a cyclist died" threads, unless it happens to be a person someone on the forum knows personally. They are a bit voyeuristic, they make it seem as if cycling's really dangerous, and I can't see the point of them - in fact I think they should be moderated out. Takes all sorts I suppose.


LFGSS have a separate ''rider down'' sub-forum, which has the advantage of not encroaching on the general cycling threads but being open to those who feel that cycling is a bit about taking the rough with the smooth and still getting angry about the rough.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> For what it's worth I'm not comfortable with these "a cyclist died" threads, unless it happens to be a person someone on the forum knows personally. They are a bit voyeuristic, they make it seem as if cycling's really dangerous, and I can't see the point of them - in fact I think they should be moderated out. Takes all sorts I suppose.


 

I kind of agree, but it's not up to me or you to decide what's right or wrong.

FWIW #1-the same kind of threads run on forums of car owners of a particular model.

FWIW #2 - that roundabout is one of the worst around Manchester. Extremely fast moving, wide and lots of blind spots. I avoid that. Being a competent cyclist will have little influence on negotiating it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2013)

And every highway engineer ever employed within 20 miles of Manchester should have to cycle it at rush hour before getting a job.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Aug 2013)

It's about time the law was changed in.the uk.to.make drivers more accountable. This guy probably.will walk away. I too am fed up with the car is king attitude here.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Aug 2013)

I may be speculating here, but I bet she was crossing the road using the pedestrian crossing (riding across) and the driver didn't see/was speeding etc... From the impact damage it would seem he hit her full side on, not a glancing blow from behind as if she were riding on the road. If he hit her while she was crossing on a red light, no wonder he's been arrested for dangerous driving.


----------



## Steve Malkin (5 Aug 2013)

A sad story, and my sympathy to anyone who knew the victim, but it does seem in this case as if the incident happened on a pedestrian crossing, so the fact that she was a cyclist may have been irrelevant, it could equally well have been a pedestrian using the crossing.

As for the OT debate about Potsy's supposedly sexist thread title, I think that if TMN goes looking for offence then she will surely find it even where there is none intended. If the degree of offence is to be judged by effect rather than intent then I would have thought that 95% of female readers would have found nothing to be offended about in Potsy's post so he has nothing to worry about. I'm willing to be persuaded otherwise though - do other female members find the thread title offensive?


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not at all a slight bump - what's the speed limit there, do any of you locals know?


 

Very sad news indeed...

I believe the roundabout itself is 30 but the slip road the crossing is on then joins onto the Mancunian Way which I believe is 50. Princess Parkway that joins the roundabout the exit/entrance before is 40.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Aug 2013)

Sad to see  RIP

Looking at the photo and where the debris is,my opinion would be on car going in excess of speed limit and hitting person crossing road.
The damage to that car is quite considerable


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

And the distance from the crossing, assuming the brakes were fully on that vehicle was really travelling.


----------



## Hicky (5 Aug 2013)

RIP.

The thread derailing and nit-picking on this thread is vomit inducing and pety, having said that free world and all.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

> In a series of tweets, Jaye’s partner added: “This is my worst nightmare. I’m taking comfort from the love for Jaye. She made so many people happy.
> “She was brilliant and that’s how I will always remember her.
> “She made me laugh every day. I don’t think it’s sunk in yet – I keep expecting her to walk in the door. I’m so happy that we had eight amazing years but devastated I won’t get to grow old with her.”


 
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...clist-dies-manchester-doing-something-5585724


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Aug 2013)

It seems that a few cyclists are taking an anti cyclist stance these days and nit picking over the reasons why another cyclist has died on the roads. If you let these anti cyclist w*****s hear that "even cyclists agree with us"then they'll think it's a free for all!! I'm seriously concerned by the attitude of some drivers who i believe that if they could get away with it then they'd either kill us or do us some serious harm! Some motorists,wagon drivers,bus drivers,motorcyclists have an hatred of us "they don't pay effin' road tax"cyclists, so much that they'll be gloating over this poor cyclists death!
One fat little !%@~ was down my local pub last night gobbing off about some tandem riders who were riding two abreast. He seemed to think that he has a right to hit them with his car if they "get in his way"! Then he asked me if i was insured incase i hit his precious car,to which i replies that it'd be more serious if he hit me as i'd probably be seriously injured. "Yeah but my insurance would cover that,your lack of insurance wouldn't compensate me"he replied. He had no comprehension of how much a car impact has on a cyclist,or very little concern either. It's as if he and his kind think that we're worthless when on two wheels,and that we should be grateful even in death to receive some small amount of insurance pay out!


----------



## Christopher (5 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> "Thread derailing"? What is this thread actually about? The sanctimonious hand-wringing RIPs, the picking-over, the groundless empty speculation about the behaviour and subsequent death of a real person are the insensitive bit.


You are more concerned with policing language than by the fact that a cyclist has died. I don't think you're wrong but that your prorities are the wrong way around.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

Whenever there's a RIP thread the same old faces pop up and say "Stop with the sactimonious hand wringing, I don't want to read this"

You've said it enough times that we know by know, maybe we could take your objections to these threads as read and the rest of us can pay our respects?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> I don't recall ever saying that before. And I don't see where my saying it this time has stopped anyone from doing what you call "paying respects", i.e. typing the letters R, I, and P,* for all the good that does anyone.*


 
How would you know that? Maybe some people feel better about the posting of such things either as the poster or the recipient.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2013)

Off-topic interpersonal posts deleted; take it to PM if you want to discuss it further.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Aug 2013)

I agree with TMN re. all of these RIP fest threads. I find it rather odd that people feel the need to post them, but so be it. Maybe a single run-on thread would be a good idea, maybe some would find it insensitive!

However, I find TMN's crusade generally equally as irritating and needless as I find the need to post these rather morbid threads odd.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> I don't recall ever saying that before. And I don't see where my saying it this time has stopped anyone from doing what you call "paying respects", i.e. typing the letters R, I, and P, for all the good that does anyone.


RIP RIP RIP


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Aug 2013)

TMN your funny.


----------



## jimmas (5 Aug 2013)

Really sad
RIP


----------



## Milzy (5 Aug 2013)

This is sad but almost every day I log in, a thread about a cyclist killed by a vehicle can be found. This will keep happening unless they make our roads more like they have in Holland. The standard of driving in the UK is quickly catching up with Russia.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> "Thread derailing"? What is this thread actually about? The sanctimonious hand-wringing RIPs, the picking-over, the groundless empty speculation about the behaviour and subsequent death of a real person are the insensitive bit.


I think I was the first to reply on this thread with an ''RIP '' message. On its own a post like that serves no great purpose, I know. It goes some way, I suppose, to quelling that gut wrenching feeling that I get whenever the next one comes along. I ride enough in the inner city to know that it may one day happen to me, and that more likely than not, it will be through no fault of my own, so I'm not going to speculate about the behaviour of the victim. 

However, in a more general sense, I know that in the background to so many of these deaths there are the road systems designed by highway engineers with reserved parking places at the council, there is the ''I'm late, must dash to the lights'' stop-start way of driving that has become more noticeable as traffic speeds decrease, London tipper truck drivers, tweeting twats, and the whole carboodle. It all seems to boil down to car = entitlement. 

As to these ''cyclist killed'' threads, it's a bit like ghost bikes: warn of the risks, search for a little empathy or even consideration, and leave a space to commemorate the victims. Or do as Greenwich Park did when a driver decided he had to go to the toilet so swung across the road to get to the public conveniences, and people put up a ghost bike to commemorate the cyclist he killed as he did it. The park people took the bike away. Apparently reality sits badly alongside tourism. I find the missing ghost bike more chilling than, say, Stella's or Adrianna's on the lower road. (Even more chilling that I remember those 2 names but not the guy's on the park hill.)

And as for hand-wringing, I've been on 2 protest rides in the last month (50% men, 50% woman, 100% construction industry lorries, 100% dead), I have no power over the motor industry lobby, and going on too many of these rides will seriously mess my head up. It's bad enough dealing with the traffic already.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I was the first to reply on this thread with an ''RIP '' message. * On its own a post like that serves no great purpose, I know. It goes some way, I suppose, to quelling that gut wrenching feeling that I get whenever the next one comes along.* I ride enough in the inner city to know that it may one day happen to me, and that more likely than not, it will be through no fault of my own, so I'm not going to speculate about the behaviour of the victim.


Well put. May I add I clicked on this thread only because Potsy put "female" in the title. I'm not one for false sentimentalism or morbid curiosity about others deaths, my RIP came from the empathy feeling of "it could have been me, going about my daily business on my bike".
Agreed, useless, as TMN says. Then again you could say the same about tending graves, it's really more for the living than for the dead.


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2013)

I have moved a number of posts out of this thread that (in the main) discuss the side issue of the thread title. Apologies for any that address both _this_ thread and the side disucssion, but I have chosen based on the key content in people's responses:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wa...rom-female-cyclist-dies-in-manchester.136871/

Please use the new thread to expand on the side discussion and leave this one for anyone wishing to specifically discuss this incident.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Curb (6 Aug 2013)

I ride close to there nearly every morning, and drive the route the car was going along sometimes, so it's close to home..

(I'd heard someone mention about a crash the other day - but didn't come across the reports till I saw the post)

Here is a bit more about the cyclist that I came across
http://manchestergazette.co.uk/trib...d-following-a-collision-on-the-mancunian-way/

Thoughts are with her loved ones and we are reminded of our own mortality.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Aug 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...field-cyclist-killed-manchester-mancunian-way



> Jaye Bloomfield, 44, died instantly after being hit on her bike by a black Seat Leon on a pedestrian crossing in Hulme. The collision happened on the westbound sliproad leading to the Mancunian Way flyover from Princess Road at around 3pm on Saturday.
> Locals said drivers frequently failed to slow down in time to stop at the traffic lights, which were installed fairly recently as an alternative to a much-hated underpass.
> It is unclear what happened in this case, but the driver of the car, a 40-year-old man, was arrested on suspicion of causing death by dangerous driving and has been bailed pending further inquiries.


----------

